# Need tshirt manufacturer womens tees with pockets



## jinkster (Jan 26, 2008)

Need tshirt manufacturer that sells womens tees that have products.
Would prefer fullfillment type of company?

As always

the jinkster


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Are you looking for a print on demand fulfillment company that allows you to sell your designs through an online store?


----------



## jinkster (Jan 26, 2008)

Rodney said:


> Are you looking for a print on demand fulfillment company that allows you to sell your designs through an online store?


Yes i am looking for a fulfillment scenario here


----------

